# Waist pack: to bladder or not to bladder (or have soft water bottles)?



## crashwins (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm wanting to migrate away from big bike packs. I find they make me sweat more on my rides (I do like AM / XC stuff for like 2-3 hours max), which makes me just lug more water. 

Last year I experimented with a cheap Camelbak that held a single water bottle. I used this for the 60-90-min rides. I found it worked well. 

So, now I'm looking at shelling out a bit more for like a 1.5L / 50 oz unit. But I'm not overwhelmingly taken by bladder functionality and I don't want a pack with dual water bottles. This had me thinking about doing what I do for trail running, which is to use soft water bottles. After all, I'm stopping to drink water like every 30 mins. I actually think bladders can encourage over-hydration but just habitual sipping on the mainline. 

I was looking at the Patagonia Black Hole 5L hip pack. Very sturdy and tight. I could fit 40-50oz of soft water bottles in there. Anyone try something similar? Or adapt a bladder for something? I'm figuring this or the Cambel 5L or the Dakine Hot Laps. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Surfindabass (Nov 30, 2020)

Subbed for summer options. I have an older Camelback Palos 4L hop pack with a bladder and never really liked it - never fit well and slips and the hose would come undone. The last few months I've been using a Dakine Hot Laps stealth with one bottle 22-24oz and it's been working great but may need more water for longer rides. I wore my Thule backpack last night for the first time in a while and forgot how sweaty my back can get - comfort wise it was ok. I'm not sure if it's the weight of a bladdered hip pack that I don't like or the design of that particular bag. Never tried soft bottles before, seems like it could work with the right hip pack. Whatever bag I go with, I might try to strap as much to the bike as possible and just keep the bag for water, wallet and keys.


----------



## crashwins (Oct 7, 2009)

Surfindabass said:


> Subbed for summer options. I have an older Camelback Palos 4L hop pack with a bladder and never really liked it - never fit well and slips and the hose would come undone. The last few months I've been using a Dakine Hot Laps stealth with one bottle 22-24oz and it's been working great but may need more water for longer rides. I wore my Thule backpack last night for the first time in a while and forgot how sweaty my back can get - comfort wise it was ok. I'm not sure if it's the weight of a bladdered hip pack that I don't like or the design of that particular bag. Never tried soft bottles before, seems like it could work with the right hip pack. Whatever bag I go with, I might try to strap as much to the bike as possible and just keep the bag for water, wallet and keys.


Good call. Yeah, I think with these newer-designed waist packs they're much better at clinging to you. To me, that's key, and it's why I'm eyeballing that black hole as a potential bike option. Pata does well with cinching stuff down with their pack. You're right that another good option is just a 20oz on your bike and then one more on your waist. Sometimes I've even entertained iodine for rides where I know I will hit river water. I just really want to get away from the backpack...can't be good for your thoracic spine if you hit drops or go fast and the added sweating def sucks...


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I use my evoc pro 3l with the 1.5L bladder, and carry a bottle with electrolytes on the bike. It does slip down a little when it gets rowdy, but not much, and it does not flop around when full. It works pretty great for where I ride. I just reach back and push it back up every once in awhile. I've used it this way for a couple of years now.

Not sure what the benefit of soft bottles over a bladder would be. It's the weight that makes it slip down, and then you can't drink on the go like a bladder.

I should also add - the waist belt design of the evoc pro is what I think makes it useable with the bladder vs. other brands' design with thinner bands.


----------



## driven916 (Jul 24, 2009)

+1 on the Evoc Prol 3L. Bladder and a bottle on the bike in the summer and for longer rides; remove the bladder for shorter rides or when the weather is cool enough. The pack allows me to bring just what I need. Super versatile.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I carry 2 bottles on the bike and one in a hip pack. I have only found 2 hip packs that I really care for, mainly because I need the bottle positioned directly in the middle of my back. I tried the Osprey pack that takes 2 bottles and it felt goofy when one bottle was empty.

Bontrager Rapid Pack - I use this one for short rides. It fits a bottle, my phone and a bar or 2.

Weevil Burro Sack - this is my longer ride pack and fits my phone, wallet, keys, a full size bottle, all of my tools, and a couple bars.


----------



## crashwins (Oct 7, 2009)

I ended up with a 5L Hot Laps from Dakine. Bought a "used one time" pack for $35. Figured I could pass it on after a few uses if it doesn't feel right. But it had a ton of reviews...people seemed to really like it. Thanks for all the suggestions here


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Before I realized I could go packless with a SWAT liner bib, small frame corner pack, and a bottle cage, I thought about a hip pack, but even the best of those slip in some cases, as mentioned above, so I skipped it.

sometimes I think about soft bottles instead of the standard ones I put in the SWAT pockets, but It is so much easier to just swap a full for the empty in the bottle cage, and I don’t like to take long breaks to drink.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Been thru the same process, and use an Osprey Seral waist pack, with a 1.5L bladder. For longer rides, I’ll carry two bottles on the bike, and stuff another bottle in that pack, along with the bladder, then swap it out when one of the others goes empty. Remarkably secure. Might move a bit, but I don’t really notice it, and well worth having the weight off your bike.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

crashwins said:


> I'm wanting to migrate away from big bike packs. I find they make me sweat more on my rides (I do like AM / XC stuff for like 2-3 hours max), which makes me just lug more water.


I've been pack free for a few years now. For a 3hrs summer ride I'll:

1. Drink a bottle before the ride so I start hydrated.
2. One or two bottles on the bike depending on heat.
3. Drink a bottle after the ride.

If you can get at least one bottle on your bike that will help. When I had a bike that could only hold one bottle I used a 1L soft bottle in a small 2L fanny pack. I would drink my on bike bottle on the climb. Refill it from the soft bottle at the top and drink anything left in the soft bottle. Then riding down I'd have pretty much no weight in the fanny.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I _always_ vote bladder. I use a Camelbak Skyline LR 3L or an Osprey Seral 15.L depending on time and heat. I'll toss a bottle of eletrolytes on my bike if needed.

I've found that I much prefer bladders for a few reasons:
1) they stay cold waaaayyy longer.
2) snagging the hose for a quick pull while moving is easy, so I _actually_ drink on a ride.
3) I've fallen on a bottle. it's bad. really bad.


----------



## KennyWatson (Sep 4, 2017)

Speaking of runners, I'd consider a hydration vest, as a halfway house between a hip pack and a full on backpack. 
Hip pack with more than 1L or so of water is just too heavy for MTB in my experience.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Backpack is more balanced than hip pack when you carry over 2l of water.



Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

3L in a hip pack is going to make my ass look big....

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I like the durability, function, safety and warranty of the CAMELBAK backpacks. The bite valve will not chip or break your teeth, also it is a crash pad for your back with that bladder inside! The CAMELBAK customer service and warranty is great. I crashed, and froze my bladders for years and eventually they give up, but they sent me a free new replacement. Same with the locking bite valve! 
I recently found out how good water tastes out of my stainless steel CAMELBAK bottle, it is GREAT! I wish the bladders tasted as good. I have not found any plastic or rubber type bottles or reservoirs that taste as good. Is it even possible?
I only put water in my packs! Like others I put my electrolytes in a bottle that is easy to clean or bites/gels, etc


----------

